# Puppy Food



## Devo (Nov 18, 2013)

Good Afternoon,

The litter is right around 7 weeks old and the breeder said the puppies are nursing very little, but mostly eating dry food, "Iams ProActive Health Smart Puppy (Dry)". In my research of puppy and adult food I came across this site http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/, which was interesting and leading me to potentially ween him off Iams when I pick him up on Jan 2nd with either one of these brands:

*1.)* Instinct Grain-Free Dry Dog Food, Chicken Meal Formula, 25.3-Pound Package[list type=decimal]
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PEAMP4/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2TTTA74WBI903&coliid=I3OD5XDM4DLCGO

*2.)* Merrick Classic 5-Pound Puppy Real Chicken, Brown Rice and Green Pea Dog Food, 1 Bag
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0089A6VC4/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2TTTA74WBI903&coliid=I2VMQ7WMY2DYK4


*3.)* Taste of the Wild Grain-Free High Prairie Dry Dog Food for Puppy
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006BU77F4/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2TTTA74WBI903&coliid=I1S40MX6TQPD1V

I am not sold on any one of these, but I want to make sure I start the little guy off to a healthy diet. Any thoughts?

On a side note is there a need for vitamins supplements? He will have his 2nd appointment with the vet (first with me) on January 6th.

Thanks in advance....

[/list]


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our puppy was also started on Iams. He did well on it, normal stools and no digestive issues, but we decided to switch him to a higher quality kibble. 

We switched him to Taste of the Wild. We rotate between the 2 puppy flavors. Miles is now 2 and Chase is 7 months. Both are on puppy formula still as they are highly active so our breeder says if they are still on the thin side to keep them on puppy food. 

We are happy with the food. Normal stool and their coats are shiny. We supplement with a lot of fresh veggies, meats, eggs, and raw food to keep their weight up. We are also lucky enough to have a local butcher who grinds fresh veggies, brown rice, and meat to make a preservative free wet food.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Let the pup settle in for a few days before changing his food. After that slowly change over to the food of your choice.


----------

